# Service Issues



## Steve Davis (Apr 5, 2010)

Need a little help here. Where exactly does the grounding wire start?
So far, this is what I got: From the service meter, a ground wire going to a ground rod. On the panel next to it, there is no grounding means going to this panel. Hope someone can help me in the right direction. Tks


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

The first discounnect is not BONDED!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Steve Davis (Apr 5, 2010)

*Service Meter*

Tks for the response. In order to get it correct, would I need to bring a grounding wire from the service meter to the first disconnect? Thanks again for the assist. I can bond the disconnect, but what about the service meter and on over to the transfer switch.


----------



## Droid (Dec 23, 2009)

Steve Davis said:


> Need a little help here. Where exactly does the grounding wire start?
> So far, this is what I got: From the service meter, a ground wire going to a ground rod. On the panel next to it, there is no grounding means going to this panel. Hope someone can help me in the right direction. Tks


The ground wire from the groundrod has to go to the disconnect first and into the neutral lug. Then a bonding wire from the N lug has to go into a lug attached to the side of the disconnect can. This bonds the can to the N lug.
Here in BC, we are also required to use a "ground-bushing" on the nipple going into the meter can, and it is attached to the side of the disconnect can to bond it. I hope that helps.


----------

